# LOTM - January 2022 (Herring)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for January 2022 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

January 2022 Nominations:

1) Butter - Lawn Journal









2) ShadowGuy - Lawn Journal 


3) Herring - Lawn Journal


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

@Butter please

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=457372#p457372


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@bosox_5 Thanks!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @ShadowGuy  Lawn Journal


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks @Redtenchu !!!


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'd like to nominate @Herring Lawn Journal


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Brodgers88 said:


> I'd like to nominate @Herring Lawn Journal


Thanks @Brodgers88 !


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to @Herring!


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Thanks @Ware! My lawn is a result of following the advice and guidance of The Lawn Forum and I can't wait to keep learning!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Congratulations! @Herring


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Butter said:


> Congratulations! @Herring


Thanks!


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Congrats @Herring !!!


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

ShadowGuy said:


> Congrats @Herring !!!


Thanks @ShadowGuy!


----------



## CoachTooz (4 mo ago)

Herring, everything looks great! I'm an idiot when it comes to flowers. What kind of (yellow) flowers do you have there in your tree circles


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

CoachTooz said:


> Herring, everything looks great! I'm an idiot when it comes to flowers. What kind of (yellow) flowers do you have there in your tree circles


Thanks, they were yellow pansies. I used Black Kow around them to make them stand out a little better. They did good with minimal care. Now the tree and flowers are gone and am working on filling this low spot.


----------

